# help! found an injured wood pigeon UK



## ninah12311 (Aug 25, 2014)

i am wondering if theres any one in Dundee area that can help?! I rescued a wood pigeon yesterday it was stuck in the front of a car, god knows how it got in there, It was being clawed by a cat aswell and I don't have any idea how long it was in there. I managed to get it out eventually and there was a wee tiny bit blood and it has feathers missing from both its wings and has no tail feathers. I have kept it in a box, nice and warm and quiet, it seems quite alert and keeps trying to fly out of the box every now and again but its wee wings are definitely damaged. I waited until today to give it some water with a little honey in it and it took this, when I wasn't looking! and also a little food, seeds and soft peas. I don't want to call the sspca as I know they will just put it to sleep and would like to think theres a chance for the wee thing. I would keep it but I don't have any knowledge of pigeons and worry that I may make it worse. if any one can help please get in touch!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.

Here is our UK link, where you can find help and get helpful information on wood pigeons, as well as predator caught birds. The bird will need an antibiotic if injured due to cat claws or bite.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Also, if you are on Facebook, this is a mostly UK rescuers group, though I don't know if there is a member in your area.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## ninah12311 (Aug 25, 2014)

hi, thanks for replying I will check this out now and hopefully can find some help for the wee thing. thankyou.


----------

